# Hook Up Blu Ray



## john59912 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have The whole service set up and am in the process of setting up my pc network to hook up to whole home. I want to hook up a blu ray player (Panasonic DBT210 Wireless) to a HR24-200 and have it play/stream movies to both tv's. The people setting up my pc network say this isn't possible. They say that i need a blu ray for each tv. It was my understanding that if i had media center set up i would need only one blu ray. Was i wrong? Don't want to get a 2nd blu ray if i don't have to.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It depends more on your setup. 

If it's just a basic blu-ray player and the TVs are more or less basic TVs, the only option would be to get an HDMI splitter through someone like monoprice.com and then run two HDMI cables. If you're pre-wiring a PC network you could do that, or you could buy an HDMI to ethernet converter and prewire for ethernet. 

If your blu-ray player is capable of acting as a DLNA server, and your TVs are capable of acting as DLNA clients, then all you would have to do is network them, but that's unlikely.


----------



## john59912 (Dec 5, 2011)

Guess i am dense. For D* i Have two dvr's and they are both connected by the whole home service. The whole home service is connected to my wireless router via Diredtv's Deca Broadband Adapter. It would appear that the blu ray player connected both tv's by either:
1. Connecting it to a D* receiver with a ether cable.
2. Add the blu ray to the pc network. The pc network is connected to the 
router as the Deca Broadband adapter.
3. connect the blu ray to the router with an ether cable. Would be last resort
as it would limit where the blu ray could be located.
 4. Not sure about this solution. Since router and blu ray are both wireless why 
a wired connection?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

You need a blu ray player at each location.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It does sound like it. 

See, the Blu-ray is probably not a media server. Most of them aren't. Just connecting it to the network won't do anything. Also, you can't connect a Blu-ray player to a DIRECTV receiver, nothing happens. 

Whether you connect wirelessly or with a cable, you probably won't be able to share content from the Blu-ray. It's just not designed like that.


----------



## Alebob911 (Mar 22, 2007)

The blu ray player needs a direct connection via HDMI or component cable to a TV. As stuart said you could split the signal coming from the blu ray and send it to your other TV's. The HR2x only supports whole home with its own content (recordings) that are on it. It does not allow you to connect any other sources to it and then share it. You will need to buy additional Blu ray players. Usually the wireless that is built in to the blu ray player is for accessing online content (Netflix, Vudu, and apps if supported) not sharing. Again Directv's Whole home only shares content on HR2x to H2x, and other HR2x, nothing else.


----------



## john59912 (Dec 5, 2011)

Ok guys i think i see the light for the Blue Ray, need two.
Would this work, get 2 Roku's one for each Tv and installed them. If i were watching a movie on tv 1 could i also watch the same movie on tv2. If this would work does anyone have a suggestion on anything other then Roku>
Thanks for your patience. Mind kind of slows down at 80.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

john59912 said:


> Ok guys i think i see the light for the Blue Ray, need two.
> Would this work, get 2 Roku's one for each Tv and installed them. If i were watching a movie on tv 1 could i also watch the same movie on tv2. If this would work does anyone have a suggestion on anything other then Roku>
> Thanks for your patience. Mind kind of slows down at 80.


Sorry to put a damper on things

Two rokus = two streams from the internet

So yes in theory you can watch the same program twice - no they would not be in sync unless you got very good at starting them both at the same time.

What you can do though is (with Netflix and some others) watch a movie on one. STOP (I use this word as some people have thrown a hissy fit at Directv ads saying pause) the movie, go to the other tv and resume playing where you left off.

This is a feature of the provider though (e.g. Netflix) and is not dependent on the Roku (works the same on my 2 blu ray players)


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

F1 Fan said:


> Sorry to put a damper on things
> 
> Two rokus = two streams from the internet
> 
> ...


Correct. I do that with my Netflix enabled Blu Ray players all the time.


----------



## john59912 (Dec 5, 2011)

Ok guys i think i see the light for the Blue Ray, need two.
Would this work, get 2 Roku's one for each Tv and installed them. If i were watching a movie on tv 1 could i also watch the same movie on tv2. If this would work does anyone have a suggestion on anything other then Roku>
Thanks for your patience. Mind kind of slows down at 80.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Apparently, the mind repeats itself at 80 too.


----------



## john59912 (Dec 5, 2011)

Many thanks for the help and advice. Think i will go with the Roku instead of blue ray. I'll set one up and make sure i have it working and then add the second one to the other tv.


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

john59912 said:


> Many thanks for the help and advice. Think i will go with the Roku instead of blue ray. I'll set one up and make sure i have it working and then add the second one to the other tv.


Personally I would go with two blu rays than the Rokus. (or one of each).

I just purchased two Vizio internet capable Blu Rays for $99 each which was only a couple more dollars than the 2 Rokus. I get most of what the Rokus have (Amazon, Hulu, Netflix, Vudu etc.) with the bonus of the blu ray player too, all in one box.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

john59912 said:


> Many thanks for the help and advice. Think i will go with the Roku instead of blue ray. I'll set one up and make sure i have it working and then add the second one to the other tv.


One disadvantage of Roku is that it won't work as a media client for streaming files from your computer. My Samsung Blu-ray does this (much better than my Directv DVR) plus Netflix, Vudu, etc.


----------



## john59912 (Dec 5, 2011)

For F1 Fan. I can go with your suggestion pretty easy, i have a Panasonic dbt 210 which i was going to return, but i'll put that off. I assume that you have a program to get local content from your pc to the tv. Are you using Tversity or something else? I have been trying to set up Tversity, but it's not the easiest thing to do. From reading this forum a lot of members were having problems with the 1.9 versions and had gone back to 1.8. With a member's help i was able to locate and download a beta version of 1.8. The codec pack would not install due to HTTP/1.1 403 Forbidden (whatever that is - I am not a Techie). Tversity's site does not provide any support except for a user's form. Looking thru their form looks as if they are having problems connecting to D* as well as codec problems. Tried to sign up for forum about 6/7 hours ago and still waiting for authorization. If i could find another good media server program that worked reasonably well i jump on it.
Contrary to what some of you do my needs are pretty simple, Play music on tv and another pc, same for photos. I don't do video other than to download/stream movies from outside sources.
Any additional help you or other memebers can provide will be appreciated.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

john59912 said:


> For F1 Fan. I can go with your suggestion pretty easy, i have a Panasonic dbt 210 which i was going to return, but i'll put that off.


You can get another 210 for your other TV on sale at Amazon right now for $127 - $20 Amazon credit (net $107).

You'll get another copy of Avatar in 3D too, which if you hurry you can sell on Ebay for around $50, meaning you'll have Netflix and Blu Ray capability in your second location too for just over $50.

Amazon 210


----------



## dishdudepueblo31 (Aug 7, 2013)

I am a dish and dtv installer and dealer. I have a full home server for media. I now use mezzmo for streaming. And I have found that dtv does not stream blue ray well using deca kit. Plain dvds are fine. And what you want to do is out of the question as you already know. I tried all servers for dtv and to much bit rate for the receiver to handle.... Hope it works with the 44 better .....


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I am a dish and dtv installer and dealer. I have a full home server for media. I now use mezzmo for streaming. And I have found that dtv does not stream blue ray well using deca kit. Plain dvds are fine. And what you want to do is out of the question as you already know. I tried all servers for dtv and to much bit rate for the receiver to handle.... Hope it works with the 44 better .....
is not DirecTV, is just the blue rays are not set up to stream


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

Some people do multiple rips for streaming on different devices. That's a possible solution, if you're willing to live with reduced PQ and go to the extra trouble. All in all though, DTV boxes are terrible at streaming. So I do think it's their fault for not implementing DLNA any better than they did. Mezzmo and the like are all going to transcode and destroy your PQ anyway. Just get a $35 Chromecast or use something else made for streaming, like a Dune or WDTV. Deca should have plenty of bandwidth to do full bitrate streams.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I ordered a Chromecast the second day from Amazon and just received that they expect delivery on October 21st.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> I ordered a Chromecast the second day from Amazon and just received that they expect delivery on October 21st.


The one I ordered on launch day arrived earlier this week. Works great so far. It's a nice little device. But if you have other ways to stream already, there's not much need for it. Casting from Youtube or Netflix is nice though. That's not something you can easily do with other devices.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Not to beat a dead horse here, but I can use Airplay between iPhone/iPad to send to my TV via AppleTV very easy


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Not to beat a dead horse here, but I can use Airplay between iPhone/iPad to send to my TV via AppleTV very easy


Except on Genie Go or DAFI . . . maybe the horse isn't dead.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

peds48 said:


> Not to beat a dead horse here, but I can use Airplay between iPhone/iPad to send to my TV via AppleTV very easy


Of course. There are many, many ways to stream to your TV, all of which work better than DLNA to a DirecTV box. That's the point I was trying to make.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Except on Genie Go or DAFI . . . maybe the horse isn't dead.
as this topic in on neither of those.....the horse is rotten already.... rolling


----------

